# mySql, Apache2 und PHP 5 ...



## mAu (4. November 2004)

Hi Folks ... !

Ich hab mir gestern Apache 2.0.52 installiert (unter WinXP). Danach hab ich PHP 5.02 in c:\php entpackt (Apache c:\apache2\Apache2\) und in Apache das nötige eingetragen ... PHP läuft soweit auch ... heut hab ich mySql  5.0.0a-alpha installiert... Ich hab nix in der php.ini und in der httpd.conf geändert ... Ich weiß nicht was ich da ändern soll / muss ... auf jedenfall läuft mySql nicht im Augenblick ...  Bitte sagt mir, was ich eintragen muss und wo 

mfg mAu

P.s.: In der mySql Doc hab ich nix darüber gefunden ...


----------



## Ben Ben (4. November 2004)

? Wenn dein Apache läuft und mySQL löuft ist doch alles toll. Verstehe das problem nicht.
Wenn du per PHP auf die DB zugreifen willst gibts entsprechende Funktionen für, die du unter http://de.php.net/manual findest oder ggf. als Tutorial hier im Forum.


----------



## mAu (4. November 2004)

Nein... mySql läuft eben NICHT ... Wenn ich auf meine alten Scripts zugreife, die auf meinem alten Apache liefen, kommt jetzt nur noch ...


```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in C:\apache2\Apache2\htdocs\forumsg\admin\config\config.php on line 10
```

PHP hat also die mySql Funktionen nicht integriert ... Ich weiß nur nicht, was ich wo eintragen muss, damit PHP die mysql Funktionen wieder unterstützt ...

mAu

P.s.: Kann sein, dass ich mich kompliziert ausdrücke


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2004)

Mauri82123 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.s.: Kann sein, dass ich mich kompliziert ausdrücke


No, is scho korrekt 

Du musst in der PHP.INI das mysql-modul aktivieren.

Suche nach


```
#extension=php_mysql.dll
```

und entferne die Raute davor, damit aktivierst Du das Modul. Neustart des Apache - und schon sollte PHP mysql sprechen können


----------



## mAu (5. November 2004)

^^ Das hab ich versucht ...

Hab auch extension_dir in den unterschiedlichsten Varianten ... (c:\php\ext, c:/php/ext,c:\php\ext\,c:/php/ext/,./ext,./ext/,.\ext,.\ext\ etc...) ausprobiert ... beim Restart von Apache jedoch ... 

Kann Modul 'c:\php\ext\php_mysql.dll' nicht laden. Oder sowas in der Art, je dach dem, was für ein Pfas ich angegeben hab bei extension_dir ... 

mfg mAu


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. November 2004)

```
extensions_dir = C:\apache\php\ext\
```
ist z. B. korrekt unter Windows  ;-) 

Nur solltest Du darauf achten, das die Module auch für die jeweilige PHP-Version sind. Soweit ich weiß laufen PHP4 Module z. B. nicht mit PHP5 und umgekehrt ;-]


----------

